
An Open Letter to Uber: We Need to Do Right by Our Drivers - StuieK
https://onezero.medium.com/an-open-letter-to-uber-we-need-to-do-right-by-our-drivers-81453fad41e1
======
tracker1
A lot of times, libertarians get pigeon-holed into a belief that we are
corporatist stooges. The fact is, most of us absolutely support the ability of
employees to bargain collectively, and actively oppose government
protectionism.

I truly hope that these drivers are able to negotiate for what they deserve.
I've known several people who've tried driving for Uber etc, and very few
actually like it, and most have given up on the idea altogether. The reality
is there needs to be a bit more transparency, and in the end, the Driver will
probably get a larger cut of the income. If they're getting less than 30% as
it stands, they're probably not getting near what they should be. And if the
pricing doesn't support roughly what minimum wage is (not that I'm a fan),
especially considering wear on one's own vehicle, then they should be fighting
back (striking as a group).

